

Columbia Alumnus Protest against SIPA's Wikileaks warning - meelash
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/12/09/columbia-alum-castigates-_n_794380.html

======
meelash
The leaked letter is at the end of the article. The article is nothing
exciting, but I found the letter an excellent and relevant read.

